# Labmax results Pharma Test E250



## Murph88 (Jan 24, 2017)

These are the results from a labmax I did earlier on pharma test e250
	

		
			
		

		
	





As you can see the orange color in both vials combined with the blue-green fluorescence in vial b indicates a strong concentration of testosterone enanthate


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice first post


----------



## Murph88 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks after running my first cycle with bunk gear wanted to help make sure others don't make the same mistake


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 24, 2017)

U could flip a coin and get similar results.  Labmax is not recognized by anyone in the testing community....


----------



## Murph88 (Jan 24, 2017)

Well I guess I'll have to wait until I get my bloods done in a couple weeks to really know but I feel it is promising that the labmax reageant reacted exactly how the chart said they would to test e oil


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 24, 2017)

I'd look into Simec if you want more meaningful test results - on the pricey side but worth it in some situations (making sure your girl has legit var, etc).


----------



## Murph88 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks zilla I'll look into them. So is the general consensus that labmax is worthless or just inaccurate.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 24, 2017)

Its absolutely worthless...If it served any scientific purpose others in the testing community would validate it as a valid....


----------



## Murph88 (Jan 24, 2017)

Well I guess I'll have to wait until I get my bloods done


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Murph88 said:


> These are the results from a labmax I did earlier on pharma test e250
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the others said about labmax but labmax in no way shape or form can tell you concentration. There's a labmax rep on another board claiming some new tests that can determine relative concentration but that's bogus until it can be objectively substantiated.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Murph88 said:


> Thanks zilla I'll look into them. So is the general consensus that labmax is worthless or just inaccurate.



It's basically worthless IMO. A labmax expert on another board was easily fooled into thinkin NPP was test prop due to labmax. Actual analytical testing later proved it was indeed NPP.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I'd look into Simec if you want more meaningful test results - on the pricey side but worth it in some situations (making sure your girl has legit var, etc).



I believe that Simec is no longer accepting samples that aren't pharmaceutically produced for the time being. They are under pressure from their government. I'm not sure when/if this will change. There's a French company that afaik still a septa samples.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 25, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I believe that Simec is no longer accepting samples that aren't pharmaceutically produced for the time being. They are under pressure from their government. I'm not sure when/if this will change. There's a French company that afaik still a septa samples.



Chemtox? I'm looking to see how extensive their testing is as we speak...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Chemtox? I'm looking to see how extensive their testing is as we speak...



I believe Chemtox is still accepting samples. Have not heard otherwise. From past testing I've seen them use GC/MS/MS. Not sure if they have HPLC or you just need to pay extra for it. I think they are a bit more expensive than Simec but not positive.


----------



## green (Feb 4, 2017)

thanks for posting the results, do you know if it is MCT or GSO oil ?

from the strong glow I see that there must be a lot of hormone inside

I had Pharma a while ago, good gains


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 4, 2017)

This guy knows his stuff.  

U all could learn a thing or two.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 4, 2017)

green said:


> thanks for posting the results, do you know if it is MCT or GSO oil ?
> 
> from the strong glow I see that there must be a lot of hormone inside
> 
> I had Pharma a while ago, good gains



I can tell you spent time to read this thread and thats how you came to your assumption..... (Not)


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2017)

automatondan said:


> I can tell you spent time to read this thread and thats how you came to your assumption..... (Not)



Correct. The fluorescence is no indication of concentration


----------



## green (Feb 6, 2017)

automatondan said:


> I can tell you spent time to read this thread and thats how you came to your assumption..... (Not)



what assumption you are talking about that I had good gains. Did you have science at high school or you missed the part they they talked about colorometric test.

Cops. customs use them to pre screen for drugs and other shit and you come to assumption that they do not have clue that they do.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2017)

green said:


> what assumption you are talking about that I had good gains. Did you have science at high school or you missed the part they they talked about colorometric test.
> 
> Cops. customs use them to pre screen for drugs and other shit and you come to assumption that they do not have clue that they do.



It indicates presence. Not conentration. That test could have been 50mg/ml


----------



## automatondan (Feb 6, 2017)

green said:


> what assumption you are talking about that I had good gains. Did you have science at high school or you missed the part they they talked about colorometric test.
> 
> Cops. customs use them to pre screen for drugs and other shit and you come to assumption that they do not have clue that they do.



You didnt read the thread. Obviously. Im sorry I hurt your delicate ego...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 6, 2017)

The makers of Tostitos recently launched a prototype chip bag with a breathalyzer to tell you if you're too drunk to drive.  They soon will release a prototype chip bag that can detect hormone concentrations.....Soon u will get to test your gear and make a mean nacho supreme at the same time....Thank you Tostitos!


----------



## green (Feb 6, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> It indicates presence. Not conentration. That test could have been 50mg/ml



there are purity tests too like cocaine, heroin purity, here is example

http://testkitplus.com/product/cocaine-purity-test-kit

and I believe labmax has purity tests kits too, not only presence which are cheaper


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 6, 2017)

Just because the word "LAB" is in the name of a company doesnt meant they are a lab testing company.  Labmax has a long history of being unreliable, unproven....But keep spending your money on these fly by night type of operations, you are making them very wealthy!!!!  They are laughing all the way to the bank....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 6, 2017)

Apples and oranges type of an example....

Coke, heroin are in powder form, your anabolics are not....Again your trying to put all rec drug type testing into one basket, that doesnt work....Very different methods used and very proven companies behind the rec powder testing suppliers whereas Labmax is a joke....Show me a single police department using Labmax testing supplies out in the field and I will buy u any exotic sports car....Show me any court in the country that has accepted Labmax as a proven testing method and I will buy u a mansion.....I cant believe we are still talking about Labmax all these years after they entered the marketplace...They are a scam, wake up!



green said:


> there are purity tests too like cocaine, heroin purity, here is example
> 
> http://testkitplus.com/product/cocaine-purity-test-kit
> 
> and I believe labmax has purity tests kits too, not only presence which are cheaper


----------



## green (Feb 6, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Just because the word "LAB" is in the name of a company doesnt meant they are a lab testing company.  Labmax has a long history of being unreliable, unproven....But keep spending your money on these fly by night type of operations, you are making them very wealthy!!!!  They are laughing all the way to the bank....



I think that you might have loner history of being uniformed. go to meso and see some HPLC testing done by labmax.


----------



## green (Feb 6, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Apples and oranges type of an example....
> 
> Coke, heroin are in powder form, your anabolics are not...



I did not know that anavar, winstrol, dbol, anadrol etc are in liquid only thanks for the heads up


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 6, 2017)

green said:


> I think that you might have loner history of being uniformed. go to meso and see some HPLC testing done by labmax.





green said:


> I did not know that anavar, winstrol, dbol, anadrol etc are in liquid only thanks for the heads up



Been a member here for over two years, 39 posts.

Now you decide to come on here and stir shit up?


----------



## green (Feb 7, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Been a member here for over two years, 39 posts.
> 
> Now you decide to come on here and stir shit up?



trying to clear a few things up I would not call stirring a shit, some agree some don't and this is why the discussion is interesting,


----------



## automatondan (Feb 7, 2017)

green said:


> trying to clear a few things up I would not call stirring a shit, some agree some don't and this is why the discussion is interesting,



Wait, do you work for labmax or another company like it....???


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 7, 2017)

I am far from being uninformed....It appears u will believe anything written on a forum.....Proven science is difficult to dispute whereas unproven testing methods are very easy to disprove....




green said:


> I think that you might have loner history of being uniformed. go to meso and see some HPLC testing done by labmax.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 7, 2017)

green said:


> there are purity tests too like cocaine, heroin purity, here is example
> 
> http://testkitplus.com/product/cocaine-purity-test-kit
> 
> and I believe labmax has purity tests kits too, not only presence which are cheaper



That website says they work with the Pentagon......L-O-FUKKING-L

If I told you I had DD tits would you send me money for pics of them?


----------



## green (Feb 7, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> .It appears u will believe anything written on a forum......



if this was a fact I would not argue with you and agree 100% whatever you say


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2017)

green said:


> I think that you might have loner history of being uniformed. go to meso and see some HPLC testing done by labmax.



Citing meso as a source is a joke.



green said:


> I did not know that anavar, winstrol, dbol, anadrol etc are in liquid only thanks for the heads up



The example we are looking at here is not oral powders.


----------



## green (Feb 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Citing meso as a source is a joke.



I am not fun of mesa and I am not talking there to anybody

but they have the anabolic testing forum with a lot of results I like to check.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 7, 2017)

Green, I will make this simple, dont believe any test results on a forum.  If your taking gear go get your bloods draw throughout the year, that and only that will prove if what your using is effective or not.  Some random test result from joe blow doesnt mean anything....Anyone can create a fake test result....



green said:


> I am not fun of mesa and I am not talking there to anybody
> 
> but they have the anabolic testing forum with a lot of results I like to check.


----------



## green (Feb 7, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Green, I will make this simple, dont believe any test results on a forum.  If your taking gear go get your bloods draw throughout the year, that and only that will prove if what your using is effective or not.  Some random test result from joe blow doesnt mean anything....Anyone can create a fake test result....



You do have a point I do not buy a gear because somebody posted some results. I am not really fun of blood test to test gear because you do not know what you inject until you get the results later. I would like to do some research first.


----------



## green (Feb 7, 2017)

I did some google search and this should be interesting

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1DGVB_-lOM


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 7, 2017)

Green, your looking in the wrong places for info....I will take a wild guess and assume your under the age of 27....Your not going to find anything relevant on youtube of all places....You may not be a fan of blood tests but that is the only way to know if what your taking is real....Embrace the blood tests and stop looking on the net for info, it will lead you in the wrong direction....


----------

